# So where would you stay if...



## Elmpark (Feb 16, 2012)

you were in my situation: two young kids and a husband that for health reasons cannot drive but will be working in the World Trade Centre.

Our children will attend GEMS Royal Dubai where we have secured places for them. I am open to ideas on where to live but ideally do not want to spend much more than 30 mins driving to school each day. I am happy to drop my DH at a metro en route, or he can walk to a metro or even drop him near his work if en route so that gives me quite a few options on where to stay.

I like the look of the Dubailand Villas etc but would want to stay in an area where I have a good chance of meeting other women/families in the same boat as we are with me not working while we are in Dubai etc. It is possibly the most important thing to me that we have a good chance of meeting people in the area we stay in.

As well as Dubailand The Villas, I also like the idea of Uptown Mirdiff and possibly the Springs as well as a wildcard which is Downtown Dubai in an apartment. Max budget is no more that £175K AED and ideally would prefer it to be less as it come out of our pocket rather than an employers.

All advice greatfully received


----------



## Noa123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi - Also in more or less the same situation. Moving to Dubai in July, will be working close to the airport and have secured a place for my son at Gems Royal Dubai. Appreciate your input.


----------



## Elmpark (Feb 16, 2012)

Noa123 said:


> Hi - Also in more or less the same situation. Moving to Dubai in July, will be working close to the airport and have secured a place for my son at Gems Royal Dubai. Appreciate your input.


Hi Noa123, We move out mid August (my DH a month before us). What year will your son be going into? I have my son going into yr 2 and my daughter yr 3.Is it you that will be working near the airport? If that is the case surely one of the quieter streets in Uptown Mirdiff would be ideal for you? You're lucky if you are going to be able to work (I have taken a career break where one of the terms prohibits me working for pay during that time ), as at least you will get a chance to hopefully meet like-minded people at work etc. 

I am really swayed by the look of the houses at the Villas but dislike the idea of living on a building site and also worry that it may be a bit remote in terms of friendships. 

Where you coming out from?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubailand Villas will be to far and out and not developed enough for you to meet people. Arabian Ranches next door would be better but still a bit out. Mirdiff would be best, near the kids schools and close enough to the metro. Quite a lot of house for your money but beware of the flight path.


----------



## Noa123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Elmpark said:


> Hi Noa123, We move out mid August (my DH a month before us). What year will your son be going into? I have my son going into yr 2 and my daughter yr 3.Is it you that will be working near the airport? If that is the case surely one of the quieter streets in Uptown Mirdiff would be ideal for you? You're lucky if you are going to be able to work (I have taken a career break where one of the terms prohibits me working for pay during that time ), as at least you will get a chance to hopefully meet like-minded people at work etc.
> 
> I am really swayed by the look of the houses at the Villas but dislike the idea of living on a building site and also worry that it may be a bit remote in terms of friendships.
> 
> Where you coming out from?


Hi - I'm moving beginning of July with the family joining me end of July/beginning of August. My son will be starting in FS2.Yes I'll be working near the airport.You are right about living close to building sites.I will be in temporary accommodation for the first couple of months until we find something suitable to move into. I had a look at villas in Mirdiff and think its the best bet as I wouldn't want the kids to travel too much to get to school. 

I'll be moving from Dublin.


----------



## Elmpark (Feb 16, 2012)

Ah well will try and focus my search on Mirdiff and try not to get carried away with amazing houses in Dubailand . We are also going into temp accommodation for a couple of months, my husband's work get a massive discount at one of the 5 star hotel so taking a two bed apartment to give me time to have a look about and make a reasoned decision. Hopefully it will all make more sense when we get out there. Will your wife work out there too Noa123? I suppose I am just anxious that I will get it right and that I live somewhere where I also have a chance at having a reasonable quality of life too in terms of friendships, housing, exercise etc.


----------



## Noa123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Elmpark said:


> Ah well will try and focus my search on Mirdiff and try not to get carried away with amazing houses in Dubailand . We are also going into temp accommodation for a couple of months, my husband's work get a massive discount at one of the 5 star hotel so taking a two bed apartment to give me time to have a look about and make a reasoned decision. Hopefully it will all make more sense when we get out there. Will your wife work out there too Noa123? I suppose I am just anxious that I will get it right and that I live somewhere where I also have a chance at having a reasonable quality of life too in terms of friendships, housing, exercise etc.


Hi - my wife would be hoping to work once we are there and the kids are settled. Do your kids need to undergo an assessment for Royal Dubai School? I understand there is some sort of play session/assessment before a place is actually offered.


----------



## Elmpark (Feb 16, 2012)

Noa123 said:


> Hi - my wife would be hoping to work once we are there and the kids are settled. Do your kids need to undergo an assessment for Royal Dubai School? I understand there is some sort of play session/assessment before a place is actually offered.


Not that I have been told as they have seen two lots of school reports from here and we have now paid in total £2000 to secure their places so as far as I know we are in! The school here did provide a letter outlining what levels my children were and also stating that they have no educational special needs etc. As an aside have you had the kit list?!!! We have so much to buy and as one child is going into yr 3 we also need to provide her with a laptop too! Think I will be checking out the second hand uniform shop first before I get out there. Aparatently school black shoes are also pretty dear out there so worth getting them done in Clarks before your wife and kids move out, I know I will be!

Been looking at houses online in Uptown Mirdiff doesn't seem like there is much available or maybe I am just being fussy. I saw some lovely ones that had a shared pool and gym etc but they all seem to have gone or be old listings. My husband goes out on Sunday but unfortunately only has one day in Dubai so no time to house hunt, so will have to wait until his May trip to have a look around Mirdiff and talk to agents about that kind of property.

I would have loved to get some part time work out there but with the school hols as long as they are the only realistic option for me would be a job in a school and that is not really something that interests me...mind you you never know once boredom sets in then anything may seem attractive!


----------



## Noa123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Elmpark said:


> Not that I have been told as they have seen two lots of school reports from here and we have now paid in total £2000 to secure their places so as far as I know we are in! The school here did provide a letter outlining what levels my children were and also stating that they have no educational special needs etc. As an aside have you had the kit list?!!! We have so much to buy and as one child is going into yr 3 we also need to provide her with a laptop too! Think I will be checking out the second hand uniform shop first before I get out there. Aparatently school black shoes are also pretty dear out there so worth getting them done in Clarks before your wife and kids move out, I know I will be!
> 
> Been looking at houses online in Uptown Mirdiff doesn't seem like there is much available or maybe I am just being fussy. I saw some lovely ones that had a shared pool and gym etc but they all seem to have gone or be old listings. My husband goes out on Sunday but unfortunately only has one day in Dubai so no time to house hunt, so will have to wait until his May trip to have a look around Mirdiff and talk to agents about that kind of property.
> 
> I would have loved to get some part time work out there but with the school hols as long as they are the only realistic option for me would be a job in a school and that is not really something that interests me...mind you you never know once boredom sets in then anything may seem attractive!


Thanks for the advice - did you contact any estate agents yet? I contacted one few weeks ap but believe it was a bit early. Let me know if there are some with whom you have been in touch with as I have been told to be careful with some.


----------



## Elmpark (Feb 16, 2012)

No we are staying in a hotel apartment until mid October so the earliest I would look to sign up would be the start of October so plan to look throughout September. My husband's company hire a company to do a lot for us when we move, they seem to sub-contact accomodation to another business so they will take me around houses deal with leases etc on our behalf...we just have to pay the rent! I just want to make sure I either achieve the same standard of living as we have here, or better. Don't want to be disappointed about our move! Will let you know once we have had a good look about!


----------



## Noa123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Elmpark said:


> No we are staying in a hotel apartment until mid October so the earliest I would look to sign up would be the start of October so plan to look throughout September. My husband's company hire a company to do a lot for us when we move, they seem to sub-contact accomodation to another business so they will take me around houses deal with leases etc on our behalf...we just have to pay the rent! I just want to make sure I either achieve the same standard of living as we have here, or better. Don't want to be disappointed about our move! Will let you know once we have had a good look about!


Thats great - Thanks!!


----------



## Noa123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Noa123 said:


> Thats great - Thanks!!


Hello Elmpark - got confirmation from Royal Dubai School this morning for a place. How are things progressing at your end?


----------

